# Rescued a poor betta today



## AndehX (Jan 14, 2012)

Browsing around the LFS, I noticed a Betta in one of the tanks with severely short fins. I asked the store owner what happened, and he said he put another Betta in the tank, without realising there was one already in there. Fair enough I guess you can lose track of whats where, when you run a fish store.
Anyway, he says the next day he looked in the tank, and both fish had torn each other to pieces. The other one died a few days later, but one survived, and I decided to buy him and try to get him back to normal.
I set up a 2.5 gallon tank for him (£10 at Home Bargains) I keep him on my desk next to my computer. Couple of plants in the corner for him to hide behind. No heater yet, but my room is always warm, so he'll be fine for a few days while I order one. I also need to order a small clip-on LED light too.
Once he's back to normal, I will drop one of my females in and see if they will spawn. I love these fish


----------



## danjsinclair (Nov 16, 2011)

Well done. 
Lets hope he recovers.
Keep us posted.


----------



## AndehX (Jan 14, 2012)

yeah, ill post pics if he begins to recover. im going to treat him to some brine shrimp tonight


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hes handsome!When you order his heater,think about ordering some Indian Almond leaves as well.Make sure you can get his temp up to about 86 and add a leaf to get the tannins in there.That will not only help heal him,but will fight off infections and help to gt him into spawning condition.

Bet hes enjoying that planted tank!


----------



## AndehX (Jan 14, 2012)

ah, one of my LFS (I have 2 that are across the road from one another) has these. I saw them out the corner of my eye today when I was in buying another female betta for my community tank. I will pop in, in the next couple of days and get a couple.

can bettas use these to build bubble nests under aswell?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They sure can!I had a male would would only build under these.





As you can see its pretty well used lol.


----------



## ShrimpDiver (Sep 28, 2011)

Your amazing! I have a female who was a rescue. A friend had her in a tank with a male who was battering her so I stole her.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

He's a lovely deep color, hope he does well.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

very pretty! Good luck bringing him back to health!


----------



## AndehX (Jan 14, 2012)

Heres a video him, and his condition.
Rescued male siamese fighting fish (betta splenden) - YouTube

Still waiting for his healer and light. Ordered them on Tuesday (stupid 2nd class mail)
I've since put an almond leaf in the tank to help him heal, and i will continue to watch him and make sure he heals properly.


----------



## Cathy (Feb 7, 2012)

He's a lovely color! Nice job in saving him, I'm sure he'll thrive and be tip-top in no time


----------



## AndehX (Jan 14, 2012)

He seems to be doing really well. I changed his water this morning. Ammonia was really high and the water was a dark brown color from the tannin in the almond leaf. I took about 70% of the water out, and refilled it with water from my main community tank. Ammonia/Nitrite/Nitrate levels are next to 0 in my main tank, and tempreature is a steady 79 degrees, so I thought it would be much better to use that, than dechlorinated tap water.
Anyway, I've dropped another almond leaf in and transfered a piece of bogwood with java moss attached, and he seems perfectly happy.


----------



## EMD1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I walked into Walmart and some jackass stocked an entire shelf of Bettas in their little bowls like canned goods some were dead some had dirty water and were way in the back so I called the manager over and started recording on my iPhone I said this is animal cruelty how dare you put live stock onto shelving like canned goods. After threatening to post the video on YouTube the manager had the stockman move them clean the water feed them then he was fired infront of my face I stood their filming till it was done I had a black one ( which are rare) and said if this is how you treat animals stop carrying them here! I put the Betta bowl back onto the shelf then said you'll probly let this happen again so I'm taking this! And I walked right out the store. We must all take a stronger stand against animal cruelty no matter if it'd accidental or not. I applaud your rescue attempts and I hope your guy gets well. God blesses those who save life's


----------



## mestar (Nov 17, 2011)

AndehX:
Great rescue! Look's happy to be in a good home! :fish-in-bowl:

EMD1:
Great stand at Walmart. Good job! *w3


----------



## AndehX (Jan 14, 2012)

Update. He's recovering nicely. His fins are starting to develop a lovely electric blue color.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Them rays look horrible.Poor guy wonder if it was from fighting or finrot.His dorsal looks aweful short...Hard to say but it doesnt look like it had damage.


----------



## AndehX (Jan 14, 2012)

couldn't tell you to be honest, all I know, is what the guy in the LFS told me. He had been fighting with another male overnight. Whatever the case, he's looking much better now. He has a light, and a heater, and i've had a couple of almond leaves in his tank to help him heal.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice.His fins may not grow out completly but thats ok.The good thing is the color is coming back to the edges.Good to see the little guy getting better for sure.


----------



## AndehX (Jan 14, 2012)

Good news! Check out this handsome fella!





You wouldn't think he was the same fish!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

wow im impressed ..nicely done bev will be proud of you...lol

Rick


----------



## Stinky (Jun 18, 2009)

Well done. I think the regular bettas (the original domesticated ones, not sure what the name is) are the most resistant to abuse like that. I had to euthanize a crowntail about 8 months after rescuing it.


----------



## AndehX (Jan 14, 2012)

yeah the veil tails are the most common and hardy of all the bettas


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

He looks fantastic.


----------



## AndehX (Jan 14, 2012)

Male Siamese Fighting Fish (Betta) Recovery - YouTube


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

AndehX said:


> yeah the veil tails are the most common and hardy of all the bettas


Crowntails,veiltails halfmoons superdeltas deltas,doubletails and the shortfinned plakats are all the same fish.Think long haired short haired and wirehaired dachunds.Same thing just a different coat.

But yes domestic splendens are very hardy fish.

And your boy is looking fantastical!


----------



## Stinky (Jun 18, 2009)

majerah1 said:


> Crowntails,veiltails halfmoons superdeltas deltas,doubletails and the shortfinned plakats are all the same fish.Think long haired short haired and wirehaired dachunds.Same thing just a different coat.


This is true but these "breeds" still have a different genetic lineage, obviously, right? The veiltails are probably the most hardy because they're the oldest variety in aquariums (that was popular), so some weird combination of artificial and natural selection took place. The bettas that couldn't take human abuse as much have died off. The other varieties are newer so it could be they're not as resistant, even the plakats that are bred for color. I don't know how close to the wild species the natural colored plakats are, but I'm guessing genetically wild could also be less resistant to aquarium abuse. Either that or just like in dogs, the inbreeding that comes with making even fancier varieties made them vulnerable. Or a combination of those two.


----------

